
Show HN: Koyeb – A Global Cloud Storage Platform - tusbar
https://www.koyeb.com
======
opendomain
Hey Yann.

Congrats on launching. The site looks good, although I was having trouble
getting your pricing page to come up.

Is this just BLOB object storage? Do you have a maximum file size for storage?
What is the bandwidth between clouds for transfer? Do you provide DNS for CDN
scenarios? If data is replicated across clouds, what is the update protocol?

~~~
yann_eu
Thanks :) Pretty weird for the pricing page, thanks for the feedback!

# Is this just BLOB object storage? Yes, we're focused on blob/object storage
for now. We believe there is a huge lack of simple solutions to automate data
movements between cloud providers and that's the first thing we're looking to
tackle.

# Do you have a maximum file size for storage? We have no limit on file size
for transfers, actually the limiting factor is going to be the providers as S3
is for instance limited to 5TB. For data processing, we will have some
limitations depending on wether the processing can be done by chunks or not.

# What is the bandwidth between clouds for transfer? For the bandwidth, it
actually not only depends of us but also of the source and destinations
Providers but we can easily scale to 10s of Gb/s.

# Do you provide DNS for CDN scenarios? What is your use case with DNS and
CDN? We don't do that yet.

# If data is replicated across clouds, what is the update protocol? We deal
with all S3 compliant providers at the moment and plan to support all main
object storage providers.

We will fuel our documentation with your questions, thanks! If you have a use
case in mind, I would be happy to further discuss it with you, I'm reachable
on twitter on the same nickname. :)

------
yann_eu
Hi there! I'm Yann, Co-Founder of Koyeb, feel free to ask me anything. We're
looking for feedback :)

